# Video: Come & See My Ragdoll



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

How To Give A Cat A Treat - YouTube

He's a 3-year-old seal-point ragdoll cat. His name is Kittings.

I've only just taught myself how to upload videos to Youtube, so I may post more of him when I really get the hang of it all.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's another one of him as well, but it's not as good.

My Seal-Point Ragdoll Cat Purring - YouTube


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Sweet boy


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, he's utterly adorable!! :001_wub:


----------



## PeteWithDog (Nov 27, 2012)

Aww, I love ragdolls.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

Another one. 

Sniffy Kitty - YouTube


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww what a beauty...great videos thanks for sharing hun x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely boy he looks so like my old raffles but a little smaller - around the middle


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's a really funny one of him chasing his tail.

The Never Ending Chase (Part 1) - YouTube

Sorry about the quality. I filmed it on an iPod touch.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> lovely boy he looks so like my old raffles but a little smaller - around the middle


Awww. 

I think mine's lost a little weight recently. He was fat about 6 months ago.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Awww.
> 
> I think mine's lost a little weight recently. He was fat about 6 months ago.


raffles was 21 inches around the girth in his prime, a big lad


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> raffles was 21 inches around the girth in his prime, a big lad


I just measured my Kittings and he's almost 19 inches around his girth lol.

He's happy enough though.  Here's another video of him.

Massaging Ragdoll Cat - YouTube


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he looks like my seal bi colour raggie jack when he is on my lap purring and padding, he gives that daft look as well and he dribbles. mind you it has taken him 12 years to get on my lap and he is only 12 1/2 years old


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are two new ones.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he seems a little camera shy


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> he seems a little camera shy


He is a bit. 

He loves playing chase.


----------

